

How much has your rent gone up? National average is 60% since 2008 - winniechimp
http://blog.infochimps.com/2011/12/07/why-it-seems-like-your-rent-is-crazy

======
paulhauggis
Mine actually went down (about $25-$50/month per year). Kind of like getting a
raise, when it comes time to re-sign your rental agreement, you can tell them
you have been looking around and want a decrease in rent.

If you always pay on time, they will do it. The almost guaranteed income for
them is worth it.

